# Hello everyone :)



## NatalieMoo (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello everyone, just wondering if anyone can let me know about their cockapoo's weight? I recently visited my nan to show off Millie and she's become very worried about her weight and thinks she is too skinny. I had just come from the vets with her and the vet didn't mention anything about her being underweight for her age. Millie is now 3 months old and is currently weighing at 4.50kg, she has a lot of furr so she doesn't look skinny to look at her but when u do feel her u can feel her ribs. She isn't tired or grumpy she is very lively and has her doodle dash's but my nan has got me a bit paranoid now.. Can anyone put my mind to rest and let me know of your puppies/dogs weight? Thanks for reading


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Millie's weight sounds fine to me  Your vet would soon tell you if she was underweight.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Definitely sounds ok to me, Kody weighed 4.4kg this week at twelve weeks and my vet said she thinks he's going to get quite big as he is in her opinion a good weight for 12 weeks, hope this puts your mind at rest.

Jo x


----------



## loulou (Jul 30, 2012)

Edward is 13 weeks and he is 4.6 kilo. The vets said he was a good weight so i really would not worry.


----------



## NatalieMoo (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for replying guys, you have made me feel loadsssss better. I've never had a puppy before only an adult dog which is obviously fully developed. Just need to stop worrying and enjoy her 
xx


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

Last time i ad mine weighed she was 16 weeks and only 3.9kg. She is healthy and thats just her build. Cockapoos come in all shapes and sizes. Dont wirry ur dog is fine xx


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Hiya, Kipper was weighed on Thursday at 12 and a bit weeks and he was 4.15kg. Don't worry, your puppy sounds perfect. I also read somewhere that it's better for puppies to be slightly on the skinnier side than too plump whilst developing.... think it was Jan Fennell book. But yours sounds spot on anyway!


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

She sounds fine. You are supposed to be able to feel their ribs a bit. Alvy was just a bit heavier at that age and we have a plan with the vets where he gets weighed every month and they have always told me he's fine. He is my first dog too so Ive always wondered if Im feeding him enough/too much.


----------

